# protection trainers in alaska???



## jbreadyrltw (Oct 23, 2013)

pretty much just as title says about to get a sportwaffen GSD pup around February 2014 and want a helper to ensure I'm doing everything correct to protection train this pup from day 1


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

United Schutzhund Clubs of America • Clubs

Alaska GDI
Kelly Sullivan
Eagle River, AK
907-227-0701	

The Alaska Schutzhund Club
Julie Ann Alvarez
Anchorage, AK
907-229-7622

Hundesport Alaska
Brigitte & Shaun Lytle 
Palmer, AK
907-745-4943


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll send you a PM of the trainer I am working with. I am in Anchorage. 

The schutzhund clubs are fine if you are into schutzhund sport. There are some great helpers with the club. If you are more interested in PPD or PSA, I'd take a different approach and we can talk more about this via PM.


----------

